# Disabling 4WD on R33 GTR



## leeroy_25 (Dec 19, 2006)

When I had my old car mapped they had a 2WD dyno so removed the front transfer box prop to disable the 4WD for mapping. I have since heard you can jsut pull a fuse or plug somewhere and disable it all but a little bit of drag? Can anyone shed any light on this please, any pro's con's if any.

I am putting my engine in shortly so could leave the prop out until I get it mapped as log as no oil can drain out through the hole that is left??

Cheers
Lee


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

You can remove the front prop without oil leaking out.


----------



## leeroy_25 (Dec 19, 2006)

Thank you.. That's sorted! I'll leave it out for now then! I gather there are no issues driving it like that for run in??

Cheers
Lee


----------



## WvdB (Aug 26, 2008)

Pull out fuse is possible in R32 only!!!!! 33 and 34 is propshaft.


----------



## leeroy_25 (Dec 19, 2006)

Cheers for clearing that up.

Lee


----------



## gibson (Feb 21, 2005)

If you pull the front shaft then what will oil the the front diff, you still have two half shafts running off the front diff and the front diff will need oil. 

There is a fuse that you can pull on the r33 and r34 but dosen't stop complete drive to the front wheels why not just jack the front wheels off the ground at the time of the tune..


----------



## RADical (Apr 30, 2010)

not a smart thing to do, think of the consequences!!!


----------



## leeroy_25 (Dec 19, 2006)

Gibson I am not sure I follow what you say about oiling the diff? The Diff is in the sump? And the diff housing is filled with oil and sealed? So why would the diff not get oil? please explain?


Definately not up for jacking the wheels up for a tune!! I will sooner do the job twice if need be.
I had heard that the fuse you pull still resulted in drag but not enough to worry about! Any drag would not be good surely? Sapping power for a start! And no doubt damaging something else!

Cheers
Lee


----------



## levelride (Mar 11, 2010)

Purchase an HKS ATTESA ET-S torque split controller... I did, and if I turn the knob down to 0%, getting sideways is easy without the g sensor sending torque to the front wheels... If I turn it to 100%, then the torque split gauge needle shoots to the top as soon as I put some pedal into it... 

Maybe you could just unplug the g sensor under the console by the e-brake..?


----------



## boostinvert (Aug 16, 2007)

If you pull the fuse it will disable the system, but there is still a small amount of power the the front and you will cook the transfer case. (i've done it) the only real way is to pull the fuse and the front prop shaft.


----------



## leeroy_25 (Dec 19, 2006)

I presume if you pull the shaft there is no need to pull the fuse too?
If I should pull the fuse what is it labelled as and where please.
Cheers
Lee


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

If you need to remove the front propshaft to run an R33 GTR in RWD, how do the drag boys do a burnout before they run? Or are those who can actually burnout running full RWD up the strip too?


----------



## boostinvert (Aug 16, 2007)

Cliff J said:


> If you need to remove the front propshaft to run an R33 GTR in RWD, how do the drag boys do a burnout before they run? Or are those who can actually burnout running full RWD up the strip too?


you can use a controller to disable the AWD for a burnout. but to do a 3rd- 4th gear pull on the dyno it will hurt the transfer case.


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

If you disconnect the ABS sensor by the fusebox in the engine bay, it will stop the 4wd and ABS from working.

A must if you find yourself running on a space saver as I did in europe recently !!!!! Made the Attessa go nuts with a different size wheel.


----------



## gtr_jocky (Sep 27, 2007)

I put a gear box in mine and didnt bleed the 4wd system and it was compleltey rear weel drive woodnt be game to pull the front shaft out as oil wood leak ?


----------



## boostinvert (Aug 16, 2007)

gtr_jocky said:


> I put a gear box in mine and didnt bleed the 4wd system and it was compleltey rear weel drive woodnt be game to pull the front shaft out as oil wood leak ?


from my understanding the pump in the boot is to pressure the system to make the AWD engage. the fluid in the transfer case might leak a little but if doing it to go on a dyno there wouldn't be much movement of the fluid so it shouldn't leak out


----------

